# Game Thread: Pistons @ Nets



## DetBNyce

*<center>Time: 7:00 PM ET
Venue: Continental Airlines Arena
Pistons @ Nets</center>*

*<center>Detroit Pistons (43-25) @ New Jersey Nets (40-25)**









vs.







*

<center>



































</center>
*<center>vs.</center>*
<center>



































</center>

*New Jersey:*

23-9 @ Home

5-5 last 10 games

This is a statement game...


----------



## froggyvk

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!


:rotf:


----------



## fear the fro

We need this game...we're 1-5 combined against Indiana and New Jersey, we need this to prove we are for real


----------



## DetBNyce

*Re: Re: Game Thread: Pistons @ Nets*



> Originally posted by <b>froggyvk</b>!
> 
> 
> :rotf:



Yea, he's pretty ugly...


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Subtle baiting, is still baiting regardless and it isn't allowed. I don't feel the comment was necessarily "bad", but nonetheless it is still baiting. - DBN


----------



## DetBNyce

New Jersey pummeled Sacramento tonight, 94-77. That score looks a lot better than what actually went on on the court though. From the highlights i saw it looked like NJ was up by at least 31 points.


----------



## DetBNyce

From the Detroit News today:



> Rasheed Wallace is not with the team, staying for a few days with his wife, Fatima, and their new daughter in Portland. It is unclear if he will return for Thursday’s game at New Jersey.


----------



## Ben1

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> From the Detroit News today:


It's gonna be a lot tougher if Sheed doesn't play. An interesting matchup, especially after Nets just beat the Kings by a whole lot.


----------



## Petey

Oh man, Sheed went home? So now when the Nets and Pistons meet in the playoffs, it'll be like NJ is facing a team they have never faced before...

Interesting.

-Petey


----------



## froggyvk

Rasheed's wife had a baby girl on Monday. If I had to guess, Rasheed will fly out of Portland tonight and play with the Pistons on Thursday.


----------



## schub

*NetsDaily Preview* 





> HURTING: The Nets might not have Kenyon Martin, who limped around their practice facility yesterday with tendinitis in his left knee.


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/nets/story/174604p-152077c.html





> Wallace, who missed practice Wednesday, is still in Portland with his family. He is expected to rejoin the Pistons today for the game.


http://www.detnews.com/2004/pistons/0403/18/d09-96137.htm


----------



## TheHeff

*k-mart needs to play*

I'd like to have both teams full stregth I feel with sheed we can pose alot of prob for NJ and should be alot more successful against them. Really a big game to see where we truely should stand in the east with the Pistons red hot and NJ coming off a big win.


----------



## Brian.

On the radio a few minutes ago they said sheed is in the building and will play tonight.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud

Hopefully Martin will be healthy. I'm getting tired of seeing these statement games being played without a full compliment of stars.

Should be a good game regardless.


----------



## DetBNyce

Pretty much a game of runs early, 6-0 run here, 7-0 run there, by both teams. Pistons down 2 early on. It doesn't seem like J. Kidd misses when he plays us.


----------



## DetBNyce

Finally... I've been waiting for the Pistons to post up Tayshaun on RJ. He may not be stronger, but he has a big time height advantage (mostly length).


----------



## jvanbusk

I'll take that opening quarter for the Stones. We really put the clamps down on defense with about 5 or 6 minutes left. Of course New Jersey didn't hit shots, which didn't help their cause.

Now just keep playing like that for three quarters, Let's go Stones!


----------



## DetBNyce

The refs are missing a lot of travels and off arms on Jersey.


----------



## rainman

okur should be playing more.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> okur should be playing more.


I can't complain too much when we're winning... something's working. Okur isn't complaining either, so why should we?


----------



## irishfury

I want the pistons to hold NJ below 70 OH so bad.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> okur should be playing more.


Out of curiousity, are you watching this game?


----------



## MLKG

Okur probably would be playing right now but he picked up 3 fouls early. That's why Elden is in the game.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud

Good god they are really strangling the Nets now. Nets have got 27 points with three left in the second, and they haven't scored in 6 minutes. I hope this game will make some of those haters on the main board into true believers.


----------



## rainman

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> Out of curiousity, are you watching this game?


yeah,why do you ask?


----------



## DetBNyce

It's important we finish the half off strong. Keep it up Pistons.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah,why do you ask?


Probaly because we're up 17 and you're complaining about PT.


----------



## rainman

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> Probaly because we're up 17 and you're complaining about PT.


i made a comment, it really has nothing to do with this game, they need to integrate okur into the rotation a little better. what happens if one of the wallaces go down with an injury? let me know if you guys dont want me haninging on "your" board, i'll leave.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> i made a comment, it really has nothing to do with this game, they need to integrate okur into the rotation a little better. what happens if one of the wallaces go down with an injury? let me know if you guys dont want me haninging on "your" board, i'll leave.


Don't take it the wrong way. My comment may have sounded harsh, but it wasn't at all. It really wasn't any other better way to put it than by simply stating the reason why he asked you. 

LB recently brought this up the other day, Ben posted a link to the story.



> Brown said he’s looking at ways to get Okur back into the mix.
> 
> “I’m just trying to get him to do what’s best and not please me,” Brown said. “He’ll play wherever we need him. He can play with Rasheed, with Ben (Wallace), with Corliss (Williamson). He gives us depth. He was a starter, and all that experience first 50, 60 games will be a plus for him.
> 
> “You never know with foul trouble, injuries, wives giving birth, you never know when your opportunity is going to come.” Rasheed Wallace has taken Okur’s starting spot and also eaten away at his overall minutes.


Complete story


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

I hope Detroit wins this game. (revenge for Kings  )

If Kings don't win the Championship I hope Detroit does. This team rocks. GO rasheed & ben *WALLACE*


----------



## rainman

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't take it the wrong way. My comment may have sounded harsh, but it wasn't at all. It really wasn't any other better way to put it than by simply stating the reason why he asked you.
> 
> LB recently brought this up the other day, Ben posted a link to the story.
> 
> 
> 
> Complete story


my whole point was the wallace's arent 20 year olds anymore,they dont need to be playing 40 minutes a game. you want them fresh for the playoffs, i would think.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> I hope Detroit wins this game. (revenge for Kings  )
> 
> If Kings don't win the Championship I hope Detroit does. This team rocks. GO rasheed & ben *WALLACE*


I feel the same way about you guys. If we don't win, I hope you guys do.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> my whole point was the wallace's arent 20 year olds anymore,they dont need to be playing 40 minutes a game. you want them fresh for the playoffs, i would think.


I understand what your point is completely and I feel Memo should play more too. But there's a time and place for everything. I was just simply giving a response to the question you asked Jvanbusk. Like I said the comment sounded a lot worse than it's intentions.


----------



## MLKG

I hate Richard Jefferson so much. He just dives into people on offense and is the biggest flop on the court.

....and I really don't understand what Sheed just got a tech for.


----------



## rainman

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> I hate Richard Jefferson so much. He just dives into people on offense and is the biggest flop on the court.
> 
> ....and I really don't understand what Sheed just got a tech for.


have you had the mute button on? he's been on the officials for the whole game. in portland he would have been t'd up long before this. i have to be positive though so its all good.


----------



## MLKG

I didn't think he did anything but voice his displeasure about a call- which isn't a technical foul no matter how much you do itl, but who knows, maybe he said something that didn't show up on camera.


----------



## rainman

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> I didn't think he did anything but voice his displeasure about a call- which isn't a technical foul no matter how much you do itl, but who knows, maybe he said something that didn't show up on camera.


i have been to a lot of portland games up in seattle and you can hear sheed all over the arena. refs only listen to so much, as long as they keep playing like they are then who cares?


----------



## DetBNyce

Up a dozen entering the 4th. The lineup of B. Wallace, Okur, Williamson, Hunter, and James struggled at the end of the 4th probaly from lack of an inside presence and a playmaker.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> i have been to a lot of portland games up in seattle and you can hear sheed all over the arena. refs only listen to so much, as long as they keep playing like they are then who cares?


If they keep playing the way they are playing at this very moment, they will lose the game.

If they were playing the way they were when you made your comment during the first half, they'd be up by 30.


----------



## DetBNyce

We need to settle down and get some type of offensive structure going. We have no offensive flow, our possessions have just been plain sloppy.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> We need to settle down and get some type of offensive structure going. We have no offensive flow, our possessions have just been plain sloppy.


It's disgusting when you turn the ball over 10 times in one quarter. Showed extreme carelessness.

These officials are whistle happy.


----------



## DetBNyce

Sheed and Memo playing together up front. This is something new.


----------



## DetBNyce

Sheed and Memo didn't last long.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> If they keep playing the way they are playing at this very moment, they will lose the game.
> 
> If they were playing the way they were when you made your comment during the first half, they'd be up by 30.


We are extremely lucky Jersey is playing horrible too. If they were playing better we could be down right now.

We're supposed to keep our opponents under 70, not stay under ourselves. Somebody put the ball in the hole.


----------



## jvanbusk

Well our inept offense is a work of art, and the non-ability to box out on the defensive glass is getting a little old.


----------



## jvanbusk

So many fouls.


----------



## jvanbusk

Rasheed with a silencer!


----------



## jvanbusk

OT: DBN, State looks to be in a little trouble.  

Down 2, Davis just fouled out. Ouch.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud

Has anyone been keeping track of how many times Jefferson has hit the deck this game? I swear I just saw him do it about 4 times in the last minute.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>MongolianDeathCloud</b>!
> Has anyone been keeping track of how many times Jefferson has hit the deck this game? I swear I just saw him do it about 4 times in the last minute.


Well on an earlier possession he did it at least 3 times so that makes 7.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> OT: DBN, State looks to be in a little trouble.
> 
> Down 2, Davis just fouled out. Ouch.


Yea. Yea, I know.


----------



## jvanbusk

Fouling Ben now. 

Is this the only way the Nets can get to 70?


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud

Oh that's bush league.. the Nets fouling the Pistons when they are way out of the game, obviously trying to get above 70 points. That's pretty weak.


----------



## jvanbusk

Darko time!


----------



## rainman

not the toni kucoc comment again


----------



## jvanbusk

Need one defensive stop.


----------



## jvanbusk

Wow, such a cheap foul by the Nets.

That is really disgusting.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> Wow, such a cheap foul by the Nets.


*VERY cheap*


----------



## rainman

lame foul by the nets


----------



## reHEATed

:laugh: 

71

that wasnt right by NJ though


----------



## DetBNyce

State loses and then NJ pulls that bull... :no:


----------



## Blazerfan024

Detroit is for real! you guys have a nice squad!

We want Sheed Back! 

Oh well congrats on tearing every one up! 

Rooting for ya to win it all.


----------



## DerangedDisco

New Jersey really pissed me off
I can't believe they would foul like that, just to spoil our streak


----------



## jvanbusk

Is that on par with Ricky Davis trying to pad his stats to get a triple double?


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> Is that on par with Ricky Davis trying to pad his stats to get a triple double?


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## rainman

looked like over the back on that last tip in.


----------



## Hov

haha.. What the Nets did made me laugh. But hey, the Pistons can still say that they've held their opponents below 72 points for 6 games straight right?


----------



## Petey

When we missed I was yelling to foul James even before he brought it across the court. We waited a bit, and I thought they would let them run up the record. Glad Williams put it in.

-Petey


----------



## rainman

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> When we missed I was yelling to foul James even before he brought it across the court. We waited a bit, and I thought they would let them run up the record. Glad Williams put it in.
> 
> -Petey


still lame on jersey's part


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> still lame on jersey's part


Why? The Pistons already have the momentum of their win streak. They had a long (longest in NBA) streak in holding other teams to below 70. So the Pistons can keep doing it and carrying that over to the playoffs or even for the next week? The Nets and Pistons are fighting for playoff positioning.

-Petey


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Why? The Pistons already have the momentum of their win streak. They had a long (longest in NBA) streak in holding other teams to below 70. So the Pistons can keep doing it and carrying that over to the playoffs or even for the next week? The Nets and Pistons are fighting for playoff positioning.
> 
> -Petey


What does that have to do with fouling a team trying to run the clock out?


----------



## Petey

Stop a streak, take them out of their high horse? Take some praise away from them? 

-Petey


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Stop a streak, take them out of their high horse? Take some praise away from them?
> 
> -Petey


That would make them mad. Like I posted in the Nets forum, we got a win in Jersey and we haven't gotten that in a while.


----------



## Petey

Yes it could make them mad, it could make them play better, but it might not either right?

As I said in the Nets forum, instead of waking up reading in national papers in how they stretched their streak, and how this and that, and if they carried it over for another few games, they will be on a super high come playoff time, and since theres the chance we'll play each other, try to divert some attention.

-Petey


----------



## PistonFAN81

It was weird after tonight, I mean I have ALWAYS had mutual respect for my opponents and have always given the same to an arch enemy, but I think that after tonight, I have absolutley no respect for the nets, I mean come on, i thought that what R.davis did was wrong and **** like that man, but I mean they were supposed to be a team that represents the east? That is just so sad man!


----------



## rainman

we're getting away from the main story, the pistons came into jersey and clearly won a big game. i dont know if kidd is 100% but how can anyone argue that since the rasheed pickup the pistons are the best team in the eastern conferance, at least performance wise.


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> It's way more likely for a team to benefit from a positive steak along with the wins, then just the wins themselves.
> 
> Their accomplishment is amazing. Lets say the Mavs hold teams to 80 and score 120 for the next 7 games. Is that pure dominance different then just winning 7 games? Yes it is.
> 
> As Nets fans when we had our win streak, and remember the streak we had in double digit victories? Our guys loved it.
> 
> I compare this to a team running away with a game and a team trying to make a stop. Instead of a game, it's the rest of the season. Instead of calling a time out, or fouling someone, we did what he had to deflate the Pistons a bit.
> 
> -Petey


Posted that in the Nets forum.

Am I the only one that thinks accomplishments plus the wins are more rewarding then just the victory themselves?

-Petey


----------



## schub

It didn't look like the decision to foul came from the bench, so I guess a couple of players had too much pride, and did whatever they could to avoid the embarrassment. I mean, the Pistons weren't exactly being great sports about it either. They were whooping it up on the sideline. That's not fun to see on your own court, so the players wanted to get the 70 to shut them up.

As a Nets fan, it didn't exactly make me happy (they still lost by 18), but I can understand why they did it.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

I cant wait for the Pistons/Pacers series. That is gonna be a good one. I see a lot of bad blood in these forums when that starts. :laugh:


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>schub</b>!
> It didn't look like the decision to foul came from the bench, so I guess a couple of players had too much pride, and did whatever they could to avoid the embarrassment. I mean, the Pistons weren't exactly being great sports about it either. They were whooping it up on the sideline. That's not fun to see on your own court, so the players wanted to get the 70 to shut them up.
> 
> As a Nets fan, it didn't exactly make me happy (they still lost by 18), but I can understand why they did it.


It's still cheap. There's nothing wrong with the starters cheering on the bench guys and on top of that they did have the streak. They were celebrating what they thought was kepping the streak alive. Cheap tactics (fouling while we're running out the clock), by the Nets ended the streak.


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>schub</b>!
> It didn't look like the decision to foul came from the bench, so I guess a couple of players had too much pride, and did whatever they could to avoid the embarrassment. I mean, the Pistons weren't exactly being great sports about it either. They were whooping it up on the sideline. That's not fun to see on your own court, so the players wanted to get the 70 to shut them up.
> 
> As a Nets fan, it didn't exactly make me happy (they still lost by 18), but I can understand why they did it.


I think that is another solid reason.

On another note; never seen Rasheed so damn happy.

-Petey


----------



## JustinSane

I hate to say it, but I think Petey was right on this one. It grates, but it made sense to do what the Nets did. The Pistons are still rolling, but now there is a fly in the ointment. Without the streak to protect, the intensity could fall off somewhat. Next time they play the Nets, they may go in trying to blow them out rather than just beat them, and that is a dangerous mindset I'd want my opponent to have. You lose respect for your opponent, you lose your edge. I think the Nets want the Pistons to hate them, because hate is psychologically destabalizing. They can't match the Pistons talent, so their only chance is to play mind games and hope it works.


----------



## schub

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> It's still cheap. There's nothing wrong with the starters cheering on the bench guys and on top of that they did have the streak. They were celebrating what they thought was kepping the streak alive. Cheap tactics (fouling while we're running out the clock), by the Nets ended the streak.


There's nothing wrong with them cheering. The Nets probably would have done something similar, but that doesn't mean that they're not pissed about it.


----------



## MLKG

> Originally posted by <b>schub</b>!
> I mean, the Pistons weren't exactly being great sports about it either. They were whooping it up on the sideline. That's not fun to see on your own court, so the players wanted to get the 70 to shut them up.


The Pistons starters always chear the bench guys in blowouts, even when there is no streak on the live. In garbage time I don't think I've ever even seen Chauncey Billups sit down, he stands and cheers everything Darko does along with everybody else on the bench.

It's a real tight team and the guys support each other, they have all year, and I didn't see the smile leave anybody's face after Williams tipped the shot in.


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>JustinSane</b>!
> I hate to say it, but I think Petey was right on this one. It grates, but it made sense to do what the Nets did. The Pistons are still rolling, but now there is a fly in the ointment. Without the streak to protect, the intensity could fall off somewhat. Next time they play the Nets, they may go in trying to blow them out rather than just beat them, and that is a dangerous mindset I'd want my opponent to have. You lose respect for your opponent, you lose your edge. I think the Nets want the Pistons to hate them, because hate is psychologically destabalizing. They can't match the Pistons talent, so their only chance is to play mind games and hope it works.


I didn't say that all, but I think it was part of mind games. 

-Petey


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> The Pistons starters always chear the bench guys in blowouts, even when there is no streak on the live. In garbage time I don't think I've ever even seen Chauncey Billups sit down, he stands and cheers everything Darko does along with everybody else on the bench.
> 
> It's a real tight team and the guys support each other, they have all year, and I didn't see the smile leave anybody's face after Williams tipped the shot in.


Yes a smile says every single emotion in someone's body. Would the smiles had been bigger with the record? I'd think so.

Once again, is a win streak bigger then a win streak with a sense of acheivement? Such as the margin of difference or holding the other team under a certain score?

-Petey


----------



## irishfury

To be honest I'm just glad we beat NJ.....

And by a number we where 1-5 againt's the Nets And Pacers Pre R.Wallace but still


----------



## MLKG

> Originally posted by <b>JustinSane</b>!
> I hate to say it, but I think Petey was right on this one. It grates, but it made sense to do what the Nets did. The Pistons are still rolling, but now there is a fly in the ointment. Without the streak to protect, the intensity could fall off somewhat. Next time they play the Nets, they may go in trying to blow them out rather than just beat them, and that is a dangerous mindset I'd want my opponent to have. You lose respect for your opponent, you lose your edge. I think the Nets want the Pistons to hate them, because hate is psychologically destabalizing. They can't match the Pistons talent, so their only chance is to play mind games and hope it works.


I don't really think that's the case.

I was a part of the defense on a football team a couple years ago that went an entire season without letting a team score a single point.

The next year, we continued the streak by 3 games, but in the 4th game of the second year of the streak we finally gave up a touchdown in a 32-6 win. It's sad to see something like that end, but when you do something that amazing, you're more happy it happened than sad it is over. 

We still were on a 12 game winning streak spanning 2 years which was the important part. And I know I didn't feel deflated in any way, if anything I felt relieved. During the streak there was a lot of pressure not to make a mistake, it wasn't enough to just beat teams, you had to play perfect. Once it was broken, the pressure was off, and the focus was back on just winning. The defense still played tough, but everyone was a lot looser and we won the rest of our games. We didn't take the shutout streak out of that game, but we did walk away with respect for the team that was finally able to beat it.

I think the only difference between this streak and the Pistons streak is I don't think Detroit will walk away with a whole lot of respect for the Nets.


----------



## jvanbusk

I don't see it the same way. To foul another team that's running out the clock in a blowout, just to avoid being part of a streak? That just reeks of poor sportsmanship to me. It's like if a team had a 100+ points streak going and in a blowout against a lesser team, they tried to reach that 100 point mark, instead of just running the clock out.

Everybody got on Ricky Davis' case for trying to better his own stats in what was a real ridiculous display.

Just what were the Nets team trying to do? Trying to boost their own team stats to avoid being part of a record.

Don't get me wrong, I'm very happy with the way the game went for the Pistons and I am glad we were able to get a win against Jersey in Jersey. But, I think the end of the game was very much not a classy one, which to be honest isn't something I'd expect out of the New Jersey Nets. I've had great respect for the way the carry themselves and act on the court. Just not tonight.

What do we need to take out of this game? Don't let your guard down. Giving up the ball 10 times in the third quarter is downright bad. If New Jersey was playing better there's no doubt in my mind they could have come back and stolen that game. Taking care of the basketball is key to this defensive minded team.

Great win, now let's move on to the next one tomorrow night. Let's give JB a big applause in his return to the Palace! Then let's not let the game be in doubt, and step on their throat when we have the chance. Ride the momentum for what it's worth.

Let's go Stones!


----------



## Brian.

Some quotes from tonights game



> "Maybe that was bigger to them than winning the game. That's what it seemed like to us," Rasheed Wallace said. "They were down there cheering, so hey, let them worry about that. We got what we came for."


My favorite though



> "They're not better than us," New Jersey's Kenyon Martin said. "They had a decent ballgame today, and we had some careless turnovers, but they're not better than us by any means. Hopefully we'll see them down the line and show them who's the better team."


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=240318017


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> Some quotes from tonights game
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite though
> 
> 
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=240318017


I was just about to post that Kenyon Martin quote. Was this guy playing in some other game? My aftergame quote to Kenyon: "You're a jerk."

Let's go Stones!


----------



## MLKG

On an interview they showed with Jason Kidd on TNT all he could talk about was how "We whooped their *** last year".

Talk about living in the past.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> On an interview they showed with Jason Kidd on TNT all he could talk about was how "We whooped their *** last year".
> 
> Talk about living in the past.


oh so thats what he said. cause I only heard the beep sound and wanted to know what he said before that. That's just trash coming from kidd. talk about not accepting defeat. haha 


*GO PISTONSSSSS*


----------



## Flaming Homer

I just want to congratulate you 
You had a very good team before the trade, but after that, I seriously think that Detroit can win it all this year. The games I saw were very impressive, never recognized so disappointed/frustated faces by the opponents 
I wish you good luck in the Playoffs and I wouldn't care about the streak snapped, to me it was a sign of desperation by the Nets:laugh: Seriously, I think I would have done/try the same and agree with _Peter_ on this case.


----------



## DetBNyce

A couple of months ago we would've lost this game. We went into Jersey and gave them the reverse of what they did to Sacramento one night earlier. We ran them out of the gym. We're making strides fellas. I'm very proud to be a Pistons fan.


----------



## nmuman

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Why? The Pistons already have the momentum of their win streak. They had a long (longest in NBA) streak in holding other teams to below 70. So the Pistons can keep doing it and carrying that over to the playoffs or even for the next week? The Nets and Pistons are fighting for playoff positioning.
> 
> -Petey


What playoff positioning?


----------



## schub

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> What playoff positioning?


Whichever team finishes with a better record would have home court in a potential 2nd round matchup. The Pistons are now 1 game ahead in the loss column.

The Nets probably only need to tie, since they're a few games ahead (in the loss column) in conference record.


----------



## The OUTLAW

The way that Detroit is playing, I think that they have a chance to win it all. I think that they could beat anyteam in the West right now excluding maybe the Lakers (it's hard to account for Shaq).


----------



## DetBNyce

This ends rumors that it was a player's decision and didn't come from the coach:



> That came after Nets coach Lawrence Frank ordered Mike James fouled with 13.6 seconds left and the Nets stuck at 69 points. It gave the Nets another chance to score.


Complete article


----------



## schub

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> This ends rumors that it was a player's decision and didn't come from the coach:
> 
> Complete article


Yeah, I guess I was wrong. I didn't see Frank motioning for it at the time. I guess he has pride too.


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> This ends rumors that it was a player's decision and didn't come from the coach:
> 
> 
> 
> Complete article


The New York Post reported that it can from Frank and the bench (the starters).

-Petey


----------



## DetBNyce

Last word on the streak:



> Although the New Jersey Nets had some strong words after ending the Pistons' streak of holding teams under 70 points, Detroit weren't adding fuel to the fire Friday.


----------



## fear the fro

After the Cavs got rid of Ricky Davis the Nets took over as my least favorite team in the East and this game didn't do anything to reverse that feeling. The best (or worst) part was Aaron Williams pumping his fist after that tip in. Sorry pal, you just got blown out at home by one of your biggest rivals. As far as I'm concerned, I'd be happy to let the Nets score 71 every time we play.


----------



## DetBNyce

> "They're not better than us," New Jersey's Kenyon Martin said. "They had a decent ballgame today, and we had some careless turnovers, but they're not better than us by any means. Hopefully we'll see them down the line and show them who's the better team."


----------

